# Idea for a 3x3 Mod



## WissX (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a idea for a mod. What it would be is a 3x3 of 3x3's The core would be a 3X3. There is a apoxie skull arm from each cubie to the cube aprox 3 in long or far away that it does not touch another cube. I would go with a ZanChi or some sort of other cube for a core. I am still thinking about it. I want this to be cheap yet awesome. I want feedback. Also if I make it I would need ideas. 

Questions:

What is a cheap yet NICE 3x3?

Is this a good idea?


----------



## Wylie28 (Feb 15, 2015)

guanlong... better than a zhanchi and only 4 bucks


----------



## WissX (Feb 15, 2015)

This will be expensive. 112 MINIMUM cost

I am expecting a cost of 405 DOllars


----------



## AllTheCubes (Feb 15, 2015)

WissX said:


> This will be expensive. 112 MINIMUM cost



cubezz has them for 2.70 if you buy 26. just a thought. Only about 70$ however they are on holiday for a while.


edit: You can't have a 3x3 core just fyi


----------



## Tony Fisher (Feb 15, 2015)

Do you mean a pseudo 9x9x9 that works like a 3x3x3?


----------



## WissX (Feb 15, 2015)

Tony Fisher said:


> Do you mean a pseudo 9x9x9 that works like a 3x3x3?



Sorta

A 3x3 with each cubie on the core a 3x3 lead to one. This is a 3x3 with arms

That is a pic of each side







YOu can. I am using Apoxie to make a arm from it


----------

